

URL Design - holman
http://warpspire.com/posts/url-design/

======
drdaeman
> Underscores are just bad. Stick to dashes.

I just wonder, why? Underscores, being located at baseline, make less
distraction, so they should be more readable.

~~~
Pyrodogg
If we're talking human usability a dash(-) is a single keystroke while an
underscore (_) is a shifted keystroke. I find the former faster to type when
actually entering URLs in the address bar.

~~~
quicksilver03
On a U.S. keyboard layout, perhaps. On other keyboard layouts, the French one
for example, they both are a single keystroke.

------
franze
my url rules, listed in priority

1) unique (1 URL == 1 ressource)

2) permanent (they do not change)

3) manageable (1 logic per site section, no comlplicated exceptions)

4) easily scaleable logic

5) short

6) with a targeted keyword phrase

~~~
mathgladiator
7) Easy to manage 301s as marketing evolves and needs to target higher yield
keywords.

I built my WIN framework around enabling 1-7.

